# ZFS: added drive to wrong tank..



## varenc (Dec 5, 2010)

currently my zpool status looks like this..



```
NAME         STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
	tank         DEGRADED     0     0     0
	  ad4s1d     ONLINE       0     0     0
	  raidz1     DEGRADED     0     0     0
	    ad6s1d   ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad8s1d   UNAVAIL      0     0     0  cannot open
	    ad10s1d  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad12s1d  ONLINE       0     0     0
	    ad14s1d  ONLINE       0     0     0
	  ad8        ONLINE       0     0     0
```


as you might be able to tell, I was trying to add the new drive to raidz1, but I accidentally added it to the tank instead.  Any ideas on how this fix this?


----------



## Savagedlight (Dec 5, 2010)

Since ZFS does not support deduplication yet, you'll probably have to zfs send all the data to another storage device, recreate the pool and zfs recv the data in order to keep everything intact.

I'd suggest using some form of labeling, so that it doesn't matter which port you plug in the drive at. Check the gpart(8) manpage. Another alternative is bsdlabels.

Also might want to align partitions to the 1MB block in order to ensure compatibility/not hit performance issues with newer drives. (If a partitions logical block overlaps two physical blocks, it results in more work/overhead for the drive to read/write data)

*WARNING*: You have ad4s1d at the root of the pool. This means: If ad1s1d goes offline, your pool goes offline.


----------

